# Weight gain/what diet to use... and stupid ibs



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey hope that ive posted this in the right place.I have gained a lot of weight recently, i think its a compination of eating more, not doing even exercise.I really need to get rid of some of the weight, i am going to be a braidsmaid in a couple of years.. so i would like the ibs to go away a lose 2 - 3 stone... I weighed myself this afternoon and i was 13stone 6 lbs the heavists ive been for ages.. well ever.i hate walking because of the ibs.. my friends are always saying about going swimming but im a size 16/18 and feel embrassed.Whats the best diet to use, with ibs?Many thanks


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi CW,What diet would work best for you kind of depends on what type of IBS you have - IBS-A, IBS-C or IBS-D. For the first 2, a diet high in fibre with plenty of wholegrains, fruit, vegetables and some lean meat would probably work best, but for IBS-D a low fat diet might work well. For the low fat diet, focus on lean meats such as chicken and turkey, as well as maybe tofu and quorn if you like them. I would also eat lots of steamed veggies - not only do they hold more nutrients but some people find them easier to digest than raw vegetables. Things like steamed rice and rice cakes are also fairly easy digested if you don't want to set your tummy off. If you want to lose weight set a limit on your calories, say 1500 a day, any less and you're likely to feel fatigued. The Rosemary Conway diet recommends you eat foods with less than 5% fat so check the labels on food - if it contains more than 5g fat per 100g, don't include it in your diet, the only exceptions are oats and salmon because they're so good for you. For the first 3 weeks, I would stick to the diet and don't eat any rubbish, sweets, biscuits, etc. Focus on foods that are good for you and you will probably start to feel better. After a few weeks if you're starting to feel really deprived, and say feel like you need a biscuit mid afternoon, buy some of the Weight Watchers ones (they're generally low in fat). If you don't like exercising, during the first 3 weeks just try and be as active as possible in your everyday life, take the stairs instead of the lift, maybe get a fitness DVD that you can do at home (loads of them around after Christmas) or do some weights at home using cans of baked beans!I hope some of the advice is of use to you - it sucks having IBS, wanting to eat healthily on one hand balancing it with things that won't set your tummy off!All the bestEm


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i had IBS-D but i 100% cured it with the atkins diet.i also easily lost about 100 pounds of fat with the atkins diet and then i added the gym to that for another 50 poungs of fat loss so 150 pounds of fat loss.i have been on the atkins diet for well over 5 years now but i got them weight loss results much sooner than 5 years.also i slightly alterd the atkins diet to fit my IBS-D for example i can't eat whipping cream but i can eat hard cheese.i can't eat lots of fiber but i can eat a little.the best tips i can give for doing atkins is learn how to do the diet properly. here is a few links that will help.http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/6781-what-foods-can-eaten-induction.htmlhttp://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/another tip is the start of the diet is the hardest part. cause your body has to switch metabolisms, enter ketosis, adapt muscles, etc it go's on and on thats why it's nick named the 14 day induction flu. but you get past that and it will be alot better and get better everyday as well.and another tip is don't buy any atkin products. alot came out after dr atkins died from slipping and hiting his head. and they have illegal ingridients in them for the diet and cause weight loss stalls in many people. so just avoid them all. and also never eat soy even though the diet says it's ok soy is toxic you can find that out by googleing or youtube any video about soy. and also never eat aspartame.if your ever confused you can ask for help on the atkin forums too.also i can see people have completely different recommendations for you but anyways atkins is a high fat, medium protein, low carb diet. something to aim for is 65% fat, 30% protein, 5% carbohydrates you can use fitday.com to help get your % good but don't worry if your carbs are less than 5% or fat at 75% it's just something to aim for and make sure you don't mess up by only eating a diet of 45% fat or something.this weblink has good info on health too.http://www.westonaprice.org/also know insulin is also the fat storing hormone. and a low carb, high fat diet like the atkins diet is also known as a low insulin diet.also know eating high fat is natural and healthy. eskimos eat a diet of up to 80% fat and heart disease, type 2 diabetes and obesity are all non existent in there culture. a chicken egg is 61% fat. it is super easy to eat a diet of 65% fat. a human mothers breast milk a baby nurseing from it is receiving a diet of 50-57% fat. so naturally high in fat that the baby is naturally in ketosis as well. and a human mothers breast milk is the best food on earth for her baby.


----------

